# Miracles happen!!!!!



## bzrk180

In February, 1992, I was hired on with the Galveston County Sheriffs Department. About two weeks after I started, I met one of my oldest friends from that period in my life, Kenneth Williams. We worked alongside each other in the jail, on the streets and have been in some pretty intense situations together both on the clock and off the clock. Through that time, we formed a very tight bond that has included many vacations spent together, holidays, and various family events. Now dont get me wrong, we have had out tough spots, our disagreements and struggles with each other. We havent always seen eye to eye but through the years, in spite of our differences, we have stayed friends and become Brothers.

I knew early on in our friendship that Kenneth had a kidney disorder that would one day affect him in a serious way and he would need a transplant, we never knew when that would happen. Over the last few years, the issue has started to show its ugly head and it started to be problematic for Kenneth and his health. 

Through our years together, I have watched his kids grow up and been a part of their life and Kenneth and his family has watched my kids grow up and been a part of their life. Our youngest Daughter Shanna , in particular, always took a strong kinship to Kenneth and he has been able to help Shanna through some struggles in her life.

From the time that Shanna heard about the problems Kenneth was having, she wanted to step up and be a donor for Kenneth. She found she was the same blood type as Kenneth and she and he started the old "back and forth" about being a donor, with Kenneth being hesitant and refusing her offer for his reasons. 

A month or so back, Kenneth had an unplanned visit to the hospital that found his Kidneys working at only 9% of their capacity and it was clear that he was going to need a donor or go on dyalisis VERY SOON. Kenneth had 6-7 people who stepped up to be donors but they all fell through. 
When Shanna found out, we talked on the phone and she was adamant about going through the process to see if she qualified for donating for Kenneth. I explained to Shanna that this was something she was going to have to work out with Kenneth and I was not going to get in the middle of that decision.

Shanna called Kenneth and after some debate back and forth, they both came to an understanding and Kenneth agreed to let Shanna move forward with the testing. Shanna went through a few days of intensive testing and it was looking like she might not qualify. Shanna went back to North Dakota concerned that it might not happen and a week later, she got the call that she was a PERFECT match and that she could be Kenneths donor. 

After speaking with her family, Shanna has chosen to step up and offer this LIFE SAVING donation to one of my dearest friends... Sept 9th, 2014, the surgery and transplant will take place... Who would have ever thunk in 1992 that THIS would be where life brought us... Crazy how life works sometimes huh?

Donna and I are SOOO happy for Kenneth and SOOOO proud of our youngest, beautiful, loving, caring daughter... Someday she willl understand FULLY the impact she has made to this world and the model she is to her children from this amazing gift.

She is one HELL of a young woman! I love them both VERY much!

This will be a VERY busy week... I will fly into Houston on the 6th or 7th, be there for the surgery and a day or two after, then drive to Medina Texas to give away a foster child I use to work with who asked me to walk her down the isle, catch a flight back home on Sunday, and then on Monday be in Colorado Springs for a promotional interview with my job... 

This is such very good news...I just had to share it with all of you!


----------



## WillieT

What a story. Beautiful. You are and should be extremely proud of your daughter. Prayers for a successful surgery and a quick recovery for both your daughter and your friend.


----------



## GulfCoast1102

WOW!!!! That is quite an inspiring story! God bless you, and God bless your daughter. Sounds like you did a good job teaching her to be selfless.


----------



## Main Frame 8

That's a great story and best of luck on that promotional interview as well.


----------



## DCAVA

Awesome, may God pour out his blessings on all of you.


----------



## aguaflaca

awesome & good luck. 
my mom had her kidney transplant 20 years ago in June 1994. 
donor was her sister, my aunt, who was a perfect match.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Great post. I hope she gets the world and your friend continues a good life. She needs to join the site so we can give her a greenie!


----------



## iridered2003

AWESOME. prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## JamesAggie

Truly amazing how life works out. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## TIMBOv2

dcava said:


> awesome, may god pour out his blessings on all of you.


 x 1000!!!!


----------



## bzrk180

Thanks everyone...She is a very special young lady... She has sure tried me in her short years, some of that has been posted here at 2 cool...But the woman she has become and the person she has always been is so very caring...

Keep the good vibes, thoughts and prayers coming...Its going to be a crazy ride over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## bzrk180

Me and Shanna many years ago...Our first beach house in Crystal Beach... Where does the time go huh?


----------



## Bonito

Congratulations, sounds like you and your wife are incredible parents. Your daughters' love and compassion are a reflection of you and your wife. I pray the surgery will go perfectly for both your daughter and Kenneth. In Jesus' name I pray.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Very Kewl!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I guess when you have been there for someone you teach them yo be there for others. I would call this a great story, but it is a beautiful testimonial of friendship, giving, and love.


----------



## Its Catchy

To steal a line from one of my favorites Tombstone.

" I ain't got the words"

Thanks for sharing that story.


----------



## Spirit

What a wonderful young woman you have raised. God bless her for this gift of life to hers and your dear friend. What a touching, uplifting story, thank you for sharing and blessing us all today.


----------



## Teamgafftop2

That's amazing news! God is good all the time!


----------



## Its Catchy

I can't think of a better confirmation of your parenting skills.

To say you should be proud is an understatement


----------



## bzrk180

Thanks everyone.. "Proud" does not cover the feeling we have for Shanna... INSPIRATIONAL is more like it! It is a pretty emotional experience for all of us...And hell, its still 2 weeks away...I cant imagine the night before, or the day of... But I assure you, I will post pics and updates.

Kenneth and I, for MANY years have called each other Brothers, and considered ourselves family... To have part of my kid in him that keeps him alive DEFINATELY secures that bond... 

I am still stunned to think about all of it... To come from where we were at the beginning, to where we are now... I mean man, Shanna was not even an image in my eye when he and I met... And to think, after all these years, its her who steps up and offers him a new life... I am just blown away!


----------



## baitbuckett

That is awesome!


----------



## Flat Trout

That cool Colorado air is doing you good!!


----------



## rusty2009

Great story. Prayers for both families.


----------



## bzrk180

The logistics to keep the plans I have to walk that young girl down the isle in Medina and be there for my Daughter and Brother in H-Town is becoming a NIGHTMARE!!

If anyone knows anyone, or is going from Houston to San Antonio on 9-11, I could sure use a ride... The expense to change my reservations is starting to make my back hurt...lol!!

I need to find a way (cost effective) to get from H-Town to SA on 9-11...I can get to Medina from there...Any ideas?


----------



## bzrk180

I am debating a backpack, a sharpie pen drawn piece of cardboard that says "HILL COUNTRY" and standing on I-10 with my thumb out...lol!!


----------



## dwilliams35

Where in Houston, and what time of day?


----------



## bzrk180

dwilliams35 said:


> Where in Houston, and what time of day?


If you can get me to SA on 9-11, before 1:00pm, I will meet you anyhwere in Houston at ANY time! But I will be staying in League City/Dickinson, off of 646...


----------



## bzrk180

AND buy you lunch!

But for THAT trip, it HAS to be BBQ for lunch!


----------



## dbarham

Awesome just awesome!


----------



## Tortuga

Can't you catch a 'quickie' flight from Houston to SA ?

Ticket$ won't be a problem... I know a 'guy'....

http://www.expedia.com/Flight-Searc...fcid=network.cj.6151668.10604125.mjjqd0kkkap6


----------



## bzrk180

Tortuga said:


> Can't you catch a 'quickie' flight from Houston to SA ?
> 
> Ticket$ won't be a problem... I know a 'guy'....
> 
> http://www.expedia.com/Flight-Searc...fcid=network.cj.6151668.10604125.mjjqd0kkkap6


I saw the flight...190.00...NOT "cheep"
right now..
I think I will rent a u-haul... Its cheep!


----------



## BullyARed

Hat off to your family and specially to your daughter such an angel on Earth. Prayer to successful operation and recovery.


----------



## BertS

do we have anyone on the board, that rents cars?


----------



## bzrk180

I looked into a rental car....get this....700.00 for 4 days to pick up in H-Town and drop off in SA....KKKK-RAZY!


----------



## bzrk180

Anyone know anything about the MegaBus?


----------



## Tortuga

bzrk180 said:


> Anyone know anything about the MegaBus?


Looks like a deal to me. Cutting time pretty close....But price seems to be right... $1.00 each way...LOL

http://us.megabus.com/JourneyResult...inboundPcaCount=0&promotionCode=&withReturn=0


----------



## bzrk180

Yeah, I booked it today....2.50 with taxes from H-Town to SA.... I am sure the ride will be "interesting" to say the least...lol!!

ITS AN ADVENTURE!! lol!!


----------



## bzrk180

This is my Daughter, Grandson and my Brutha from anotha Mutha, Kenneth.... She has landed in Houston and will start the preperation testing tomorrow. Surgery is on the 9th... Gotta say, as amazingly proud as I am of her, I am getting a little anxious about it all. 

I am still just amazed at how our time together has unfolded to this moment... There are no accidents in this world! A reason for everything I guess!!


----------



## jdipper1

Prayers and blessings to you all.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## bzrk180

Its going to be quite the emotional week I have a feeling....


----------



## bzrk180

The surgery took place on the 9th... Here are some pics of them both after the surgery...These are amazing, but i am saving the best for last...

When I showed up in Houston, I had NO IDEA how sick my old buddy was. was swollen and puffy, struggling to keep his eyes open, exhausted all the time, stomach swollen terribly... It was clear, Kenneth, if not getting this surgery, would not be with us in another year. I thought he had hidden this from me, but after talking to him after the surgery, said he had no idea he was that bad.

Going intot he surgery, he was 230lbs....today, juts because of the kidney operating as it should, and flushing out the toxins, he is 203lbs.... His color is back, his swelling is down, his eyes are clear....He has a new life....And Shanna, well she is an *ANGEL!!*

She is adapting, he body is adjusting, but she is doing well too. She has no idea the magnatude of what she has done yet, but she is a true inspiration! The world needs more people like my little girl! I can hardly type this through the tears in my eyes just thinking about it...What an AMAZING event!! Just truly AMAZING!!!


----------



## bzrk180

The surgery was on Tues the 9th. Shanna was released on Thursday, but Kenneth had to stay in the hospital. I cannot even to begin to explain in words the bond, the connection, the relationship that is formed from such a selfless act. This is the image of Shanna saying goodbye to Kenneth in the hospital the day she checked out... If this image does not speak for itself, there is NO WAY I can explain this moment! 

Just AMAZING!!


----------



## dbarham

God bless her


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Wow the Good Lord's blessing are outstanding. What a gift. Prayers for a continued recovery for all.


----------



## essayons75

Wow Brad! Just found this thread. What an awesome story and daughter!


----------



## Finfisher

God Bless your Daughter, you, and your Family. The Good Lord will take care of you all forever


----------



## bzrk180

I dont know that I wil ever NOT get emotional over this amazing event. My Buddy probably would not have made it another year or two, and now, because of Shanna, he will have 20-30 years more life ahead of him...Will get to see his kids graduate from college, will be able to see his grandkids grow up, will be able to retire fully and live a life that he imagined and travel the US... 

Shanna, you are TRULY an Angel, and I am so proud you are mine, and apart of my life... She simply inspires me and has now, because of the "ripple effect" has changed the lives of people she will probably never know or meet. 

THIS is "paying it forward" at an AMAZING level....

And this was ALL her choice... I am humbled by the magnitude of this event!


----------



## WillieT

WOW!


----------



## bzrk180

I hope this thread keeps getting comments so it will get put back to the top... I want to scream to the WORLD about this monumentous (sp?) event... Kenneth LIVES, and Shanna gets her WINGS!


----------



## Teamgafftop2

So glad that everything went well and that both are on the road to recovery. Brad, you've clearly impacted many lives in a positive way. And, it's obvious that your daughter has learned that from you. What an amazing young woman! And, what a blessing this situation has been. Thank you for sharing. You should be proud. Chris and I will be praying that everyone heals up well and that there are no problems down the road.


----------



## Bily Lovec

A Man could only hope to be as good a father as you are. This is an incredible story.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

No words! Amazing!


----------



## bzrk180

Thank you everyone... I am so incredibly happy that my life with my daughter gets to continue on with a new revelation to her about herself, and the luife I have been blessed to live with my friend will continue on. I am also so very happy for the bond that my daughter and my friend now have...Its truly a touching thing to witness!


----------



## fisHRman

Fantastic story. God bless you all.


----------



## bzrk180

This pic was taken Saturday, 9-20-14 as my wife left Houston. Kenneth and Shanna are now just 10 days from the transplant....Can you see the difference??? In both of them??

One pic was taken 2 days before the surgery (9-7-14)...the other, 2 days ago!!

Kenneth was about 230 on the day of surgery, on Friday, he was 196lbs JUST from the kidney flushing out the toxins from his infected ones..

And so you old ******** are clear, Shanna has that look because that what it looks like after you earn your wings!!


----------



## bzrk180

And you guys keep responding so this get bumped up....I have shared this link with them so they could see the reponses... They arent members, but they will be able to see all your responses...


----------



## bzrk180

had one guy, a friend of mine, tell shanna, "pretty cheesy way to lose a few pounds"...LOL!! Gotta love friends!!


----------



## fishingtwo

Wow..You are blessed with a true saint of a daughter. 
Very heart felt story, thanks for sharring.
WTG Shanna


----------



## bzrk180

She is definately an Angel! Thank you!!


----------



## bzrk180

Shanna could not respond here, but she sent me a message thanking all of you for the kind words... She did not expect the outporing of support, not just here, but everwhere she goes..


----------



## bigbarr

My hats off to your daughter !


----------

